# Is it Worth it?



## upflames (20 Oct 2011)

I don't want to take away from someone else, so I came back to this forum before applying in car it wasn't the smartest thing to do. Right now I'm 17 and in grade 12. After I graduate I plan on applying to the Regular Forces as infantry(in April of 2013). However that's over a year away so I've considered applying for the Reserves right now. Is this recommended? Or should I simply continue with my 2 jobs and wait until April 2013 to apply for the Regular Forces?


----------



## Veiledal (21 Oct 2011)

Nobody can really tell you what is best for you, the reserves are a great way to test the waters to see if you enjoy army life. If you were to join the reserves and become fully qualified (for an infantry reservist it requires BMQ, BMQ(L) and DP1) and the transferred to the Reg forces you would have to redo some courses, plus the hassle of waiting for a CT to go through. IF you are absolutely certain you want to go Reg force, perhaps you should focus on and finish school and then apply afterwords. School, Reserves and 2 jobs is quite a hassle. Good luck with your decision


----------



## Pusser (21 Oct 2011)

Lil r said:
			
		

> Nobody can really tell you what is best for you, the reserves are a great way to test the waters to see if you enjoy army life. If you were to join the reserves and become fully qualified (for an infantry reservist it requires BMQ, BMQ(L) and DP1) *and the transferred to the Reg forces you would have to redo some courses*, plus the hassle of waiting for a CT to go through. IF you are absolutely certain you want to go Reg force, perhaps you should focus on and finish school and then apply afterwords. School, Reserves and 2 jobs is quite a hassle. Good luck with your decision



I think this statement is a bit too broad.  Training that has been completed in the Reserve is assessed upon transfer to the Regular Force with the idea of having as little duplication as possible.  It's not in anyone's best interests to repeat things unneccessarily.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (21 Oct 2011)

I'm curious and this is somewhat related, are there refresher coureses offered if you feel rusty at particular skill?


----------



## brihard (21 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I'm curious and this is somewhat related, are there refresher coureses offered if you feel rusty at particular skill?



No, not in any formal sense. You'll simply get 'sorted out' through normal collective training and perhaps extra individual attention as would anyone whose skills are deficient in some manner.


----------



## upflames (22 Oct 2011)

But I CAN transfer to reg fairly easy.. Right? Or will it be even harder to transfer than it would be to simply apply?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (22 Oct 2011)

I believe there is a thread somewhere that talks about it, and I think (do not quote me on this) that it said it was easier to quit and then reapply.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (22 Oct 2011)

Ah, here it is.  Give this thread a once over. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12797.0


----------



## Pusser (22 Oct 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> No, not in any formal sense. You'll simply get 'sorted out' through normal collective training and perhaps extra individual attention as would anyone whose skills are deficient in some manner.



Not a true statement by any means.  There are all kinds of refresher courses for a large variety of skills.  Some of these courses are very structured and formal.  It all depends on what's required.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Oct 2011)

Unless you spend a considerable amount of time in the reserves you won't really be credited it if and when you transfer to the regular force.

More often than not guys who spend just a couple of years in the reserves (reserve combat arms, not sure how support trades go) have to redo their "battle school" training and often enough even basic training.
Doing basic training Friday night to sunday evening isn't the same as doing it over a couple of months full time in st jean or whatever.

The more time you spend in the reserves (years) the better chances are that your courses allow you to just hop over into the regular force.

As far as infantry goes (the most common reserve trade) don't think that you can easily transfer over to the regular force in the blink of an eye.
There are reserve infantry guys with half a dozen years in the reserves who have multiple tours overseas who have to wait a long time to transfer over, IF there is even positions for them.

IF you want to join the regular force in a year or two don't go reserves first. Go straight into the regular force.


----------

